# Sperm morphology 5%



## Katybloomberg (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

My husband and I have been trying to conceive for about 2.5 years. I’m a 28-year-old woman and he’s a 30-year-old man.

I've just got out the SA results paperwork and they are as follows:

Days Abstinent 3.0
Vol. Produced 4.6ml (1.4)
PH 8.1 (> 7.1)
Rapid progressive sperm: absent 
Agglutination: isolated 
Rapid Progressive: 49.0%
Slow progressive: 14.0%
Non-Progressive: 9.0%
Non-motile: 28.0% 
Forward progression: 63% (>31)
Motility: 72.0% (>39)
Antiblog test: 0.0% (>50.0)
Total sperm count: 54.2 mill/ml (>14.9)
Total sperm count: 249.3 mill (>38.9)
Round cells: 4.60 mill/ml (<5.0)
Sperm morphology 5.0% (>3.0)

To be honest, I don't know what half of these results really mean. 
(By the way figures in brackets are WHO normal value) x

Is this a really bad result? I'm not that upset about it to be honest, I don't know if I'm under- reacting because the GP didn't seem concerned.

Could this be why we haven't conceived in 2.5 years?
Anyone have the same problem and able to conceive naturally? Is there any hope for us? What can we do to improve his situation?

Feeling pretty low so any help/advice would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## Omnomnom:) (May 16, 2019)

Hi,

Forgive me for being a downer, it's just the reality of what happened to us and in no way a 'this is the only possible outcome'. Thought I better start with that. 

We had really similar results. 4% morphology and then a year later 2%. Both the NHS and the private clinic (Nuffield) shrugged it off. Anything above 3% seems to be an acceptable result for morphology. Which to me is absurd. The fact he was bordering the limit of what they find an unacceptable level was super distressing for us and felt like we were going to be waiting for our miracle baby forever.

Once we had the 2% result and they still did nothing we ended up looking at Reprofit in CZ and they confirmed my husband had teratozoospermia and we would likely struggle to conceive naturally. It's also linked to an increase in miscarriages. We sadly have suffered with 2 in total; one (via clomid) and one naturally after our son. Really crap! But could be coincidental. 

We had ICSI/IVF treatment with Reprofit and completely averted the morphology issue as they simply selected the best. I'm now nearly 17wks with my second. 

Falling pregnant naturally isn't an impossibility but it was likely to take longer for us with a greater chance of a sad outcome. But I reiterate, not an impossibility. And I hope more than anything that this isn't the case for you. There's ways to improve sperm of course, just not a route we went down and we may have just been super unlucky over the 4 years we tried.

Best wishes!


----------

